# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Почему происходит суицид с человеком?ответ

## 25room

Бог дал свободу воли и выбора душам человеческим ...
Тяжелейших грех, являющийся бунтом против своего Творца - Бога, выражением полного неверия, гордости и непокорности Его всеблагой воле. По тяжести этого греха самоубийцы лишаются церковного отпевания, погребения и поминовения. Исключение составляют случаи самоубийства, совершенного в состоянии невменяемости.
Самое большое поражение бесов - когда их обнаруживают, срывают с них личину, которой они прикрываются в мире.. . Они всё делают, чтобы остаться в мире сокрытыми.. . Самоубийцы, пред самоубийством своим, совсем не знают, что около них стоит гадкий (невыразимо) злой дух, понуждая их убить тело, разбить драгоценный "глиняный сосуд", хранящий душу до сроков Божьих. И советует этот дух, и убеждает, и настаивает, и понуждает, и запугивает всякими страхами: только чтобы человек нажал гашетку или перескочил через подоконник, убегая от жизни, от своего нестерпимого томления.. . Человек и не догадывается, что "нестерпимое томление" не от жизни, а от того, от кого и все мысли, "обосновывающие" убиение себя. Человек думает, что это он сам рассуждает, и приходит к самоубийственному заключению. Но это совсем не он, а его мыслями говорит тот, кого Господь назвал "человекоубийцей искони". Человек только безвольно соглашается, невидимо для себя берёт грех диавола на себя, сочетается с грехом и диаволом.. . Одно покаянное молитвенное слово, одно мысленное хотя бы начертание спасительного Креста и с верою воззрение на него - и паутина зла расторгнута, человек спасён силой Божьей от своей гибели.. . Только малая искра живой веры и преданности Богу - и спасён человек! Но все ли люди, спасшиеся от убиения себя или от какого-либо другого греха, понимают, что около них стоял (а может быть, и ещё стоит, или иногда к ним приближается) отвратительный злой дух, существо, обнаруживаемое только некоей духовной чуткостью и обострённым духовным вниманием?
Далеко не все (даже христиане) отдают себе отчёт в действиях и проявлениях злых духов, о которых с такой удивительной силой и ясностью говорит Слово Божие.

----------


## June

25room, а как сочетаются "свобода воли"  и "покорность Его всеблагой воле"?

----------


## Unity

Люди верят в... "свои собственные" мысли - как они "считают". 
Верят, что "вокруг всё плохо, и что жизнь несносна, и что нету смысла быть". 
Люди слишком глупы, чтобы думать о том, как же "они думают" - и каков же подлинный источник "их" "внутреннего" голоса?

Можно подходить к концепции самоубийства с точки зрения психиатрии, но, по-моему, куда более наглядна концепция именно с религии. 
Вера - в свой самообман. Сотворённый Разумом - как демоном, что живёт внутри.

P.S. Спасибо за тему, сделаю ре-пост в своей соцсети.

----------


## 25room

это вам спасибо,что поняли суть

----------


## 25room

Сочетается.Человеку дан выбор либо он с богом или нет.

----------


## Nabat

> а как сочетаются "свобода воли" и "покорность Его всеблагой воле"?


 Неисповедимыми путями, как же еще.
Я предлагаю рассмотреть еще один момент с позиции логики и текста автора.
Итак: всем известны массовые случаи самоубийства во имя веры, особенно на заре становления христианства, этак до 4-5 веков новой эры.
Особенно распространено было публичное самосожжение.  Логично предположить, что данные героические персонажи не были лишены церковного отпевания, погребения и поминовения.
Скорее наоборот, их телам воздавали особые почести. Но, как видно из текста автора, "исключение составляют случаи самоубийства, совершенного в состоянии невменяемости". А значит - самоубийство во имя веры совершается исключительно в состоянии невменяемости, что в свою очередь означает, что само верование - состояние пограничное с невменяемостью)

----------


## June

> Сочетается.Человеку дан выбор либо он с богом или нет.


 Например, свобода вероисповедания означает отсутствие наказания за выбор религии. Я могу стать христианином, мусульманином, буддистом, пастафарианином, атеистом или агностиком. И мне за это ничего не будет. Не последует никакого наказания. А как с этим в христианстве? Что такое свобода воли в христианском понимании? Это тоже отсутствие наказания за сделанный выбор, или нет?

----------


## 25room

Из всех религий одна правильная это православие.Если человек прийдет к этому через покаяние в своих грехах и исповедание перед батюшкой, бог поможет это понять.Наказание будет все ровно за неправильную веру -потому это является идолопоклонством.Бог один вера одна.Самое главное дела исправления себя.
вот видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1F4ivwj9RE  Этот священик говорит точно,можно глянуть его проповеди обо всем.

----------


## Irjdjjd

Я есть Бог, его часть и мне решать, что мне делать, все мы боги не? Рай и ад, а вы задавались вопросом какой смысл вечной жизни? Ее может и не быть, потому, что надоест и не только, смысл есть только в перерождениях, разложился, дал жизнь червям и микробам и так по кругу, как Лосось)

----------


## Irjdjjd

А с другой стороны Бог и есть самоубийца! Только так он может существовать вечно, сам себя создал и разрушил, закон вечной жизни - перерождение, цикл вечной жизни, остальное философия, Аллах Акбар

----------


## Irjdjjd

Это даже не протеворечит закону сохранения энергии, энергия никуда не девается, просто перерождается, энергия тоже Бог не?

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Самоубийцы, пред самоубийством своим, совсем не знают, что около них стоит гадкий (невыразимо) злой дух, понуждая их убить тело


 Покажите мне этого гадкого злого духа, в каком частотном диапазоне он прячетца или это теиная материя или антиматерия?)

----------


## Wasted

> Я есть Бог, его часть и мне решать, что мне делать, все мы боги не? Рай и ад, а вы задавались вопросом какой смысл вечной жизни? Ее может и не быть, потому, что надоест и не только, смысл есть только в перерождениях, разложился, дал жизнь червям и микробам и так по кругу, как Лосось)


 Вечная жизнь это абсурд. Верующие в нее просто не задумываются, что это за концепция. Невозможно представить, чем заниматься вечность. Ну если только бог не лишит человека долговременной памяти, чтобы каждый день был в новинку, как у животных. Тогда да.

----------


## 25room

> Я есть Бог, его часть и мне решать, что мне делать, все мы боги не? Рай и ад, а вы задавались вопросом какой смысл вечной жизни? Ее может и не быть, потому, что надоест и не только, смысл есть только в перерождениях, разложился, дал жизнь червям и микробам и так по кругу, как Лосось)


 Бог творец а мы его создание,конечно воля своя есть но какая?это вопрос.Человек при жизни сам себе выбирает какая будет жизнь в вечности,своими делами.
Про то что бог-самоубийца - это что за чушь.Такого не было никогда.Одна жизнь у человека.Бог приходил спасти грешников а в ответ его распяли на кресте

----------


## 25room

> Покажите мне этого гадкого злого духа, в каком частотном диапазоне он прячетца или это теиная материя или антиматерия?)


 Происходит следующее,у человека от безысходности появляется чувство отчаивания ,злой дух в это время льет тоже самое чувство сродное с отчаиванием,например у человека отчаивание процентов на 50 происходит то что злой дух усиливает это состояние до максимума

----------


## 25room

Сатана настолько пудрит мозги не верующим,в то что нет вечной жизни,нет ада нет рая,перерождение и так далее..что человек ведется на это ,будто бы идешь вперед а глаза закрыты и ни чего не видишь.Сатана побеждает тем что внушает многим что его нет,для того чтобы погубить ,у него любви к человеку нет и он садист

----------


## Unity

Воля?..
А теперь начистоту. 
Мы, творенья сего Мироздания, сего Абсолюта, Мировой Души, Великого Архитектора Вселенной - приходим Сюда с полной амнезией. Наше сознание приковано к телу, тело приковано к миру, мир прикован ко экрану нашего сознания - словно Уроборос, змея, поглощающая собственный свой хвост.
Механизмом тела - правят драйвера инстинктов - и наше сознание словно бы невольник на чьей-то галере. Оно просто вынуждено выделять некоторое время на поиск провизии - ну а остальное время - корчиться от скуки, в судорогах и агонии. 
Все мы - просто роботы с мяса и костей, кои сами же себе отчасти создали свой soft - дабы "заполнять" хоть чем-то вакуум и пустоту тщетного существования.
Чаще всего, люди ищут "развлечения". Кто-то играет с материей, прежде идеальное воплощая в формы. Большинство же - экономит силы, играя с своим разумом, сознанием - априорное своё невежество произвольно заменяя суррогатом некоторой "веры": в Бога, в чёрта, в нигилизм, в атеизм, во деньги, президента, в мнимую "вражду" с иными державами - что кому лишь больше будет по душе, вариантов множество. Каждый может выбрать "сказку" по своему уровню - развития и понимая сущности вещей. 
Тело, всего чаще, всегда остаётся там же, где и родилось, выпав с материнского - но душа всю жизнь свою заполняет скуку ну и пустоту некоторыми "мыслями", гоняя по кругу их - пока смерть не остановит всю эту напрасную информационную "петлю" - живя в "виртуальности", созданной своим незрячим умом с "готовых" конструкторов вер и идеологий, кои уже были в мире, созданные предками. 
Тело поглощает пищу ну и испражняется. 
Внутренний наш голос - каждый день прокручивает "мантры" беслодных раздумий. 
Ну и это всё, с чего состоит человеческая жизнь. Животные спариваются, борются за существование ну и умирают - шаги свои напрявляя ну и вдохновляя лишь самообманом. 
Что мы, как не Цирк для нашего Творца? 
Ну и что есть "жизнь", как не унизительный концлагерь, как космическое "гетто", как круглый "аквариум", с коего нам просто некуда бежать?
И когда к нам в гости постучится Дьявол - неважно, "случайно" - либо в ходе предумышленных "спиритических сеансов" - и пообещает прекратить страдание, прекратить существование, уничтожить душу и лишить её бессмысленной и ненужной "вечности" - то что выберет душа? Слабая душа, ненавидящая жизнь, ненавидящая этот мир, своё отраженье в зеркале?..
Верно, она выберет сотрудничество. 
С силами, реально-действующими и присутствующими. 
С силами, коим не нужен "театр" и не нужна абстрактная "вера", поклонения или же "молитвы". 
С силами, для которых ты - всего лишь "сырьё", лишь условное "очко" во древней Игре - двух фракций - одной лишь системы. 
С силами, что, в конце концов, даруют Свободу - от существования. От этого тела, от Этого мира. 
То, что необходимо. 
Люди добровольно выбирают подобную участь. 
Тщательно всё взвесив, хорошо обдумав. 
Взять распрятье, издавна висевшее на своей стене - и перевернуть его на 180 градусов. Прочесть "патер ностер" задом наперёд. Восстать супротив того "паразита", для которого твоё естество - всего просто "транспорт", "инструмент" и "храм". 
Жизнь для того и нужна - чтобы это понять: кто желает "творить" - по образу и подобию - ну а кто же жаждет саморазрушения. 
Этакой экзамен: кому интересна "вечность"?..

----------


## 4ёрный

Таааак....  Пошёл за попкорном. Поглядим, поглядим)))

----------


## Unity

Так что, *25room*, - когда человек в беде и кричит о помощи... отзывается лишь только Люцифер - и слуги его приходят на помощь. 
Вовсе ведь не "бог". Оный - глух ко нашим страданиям, войнам и голодоморам, рабстве, проституции, хворям, ко людским зависимостям от наркотиков или алкоголя - или же грани самоубийства.
Это объективный факт.
Ежели "воззвать" - первым придёт Дьявол - а не "то", во что вы "верите" веками и чему вы "молитесь".

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Про то что бог-самоубийца - это что за чушь.Такого не было никогда.Одна жизнь у человека.Бог приходил спасти грешников а в ответ его распяли на кресте


 Я ЕСТЬ БОГ, БОГ ЕСТЬ Я! Насколько мне извнстно не Бог приходил а Иисус и его распяли и Иисус, который ходил по воде и т.д это скорее всего сказки, разве что чел из машины времени из будущего или инопланетянин, наш потомок
Слышали ли вы про реликтовое излучение? Знаете какой бесприедел в космосе? Черные дыры пожирают планеты, сверхновые взрываютца одна с другой, так вот БОГ - ЭТО ПРИРОДА, ЭТО умные элементы, энергия и инйормация из которой мы состоим, а мы состоим из звездной пыли, железа, кровь гемоглобин переносит и надает красный цвет, из кальция, воды и т.д ТО ЕСТЬ ИЗ АТОМОВ, АТОМЫ В КЛАСТЕР, КЛАСТЕР В МОЛЕКУЛУ, МОЛЕКУЛА В КЛЕТКУ, КЛЕТКА В ОРГАН, ОРГАН В ЧЕЛОВЕКА, БОГ ЭТО НИЧТО ИННОЕ КАК Эта же материя он всё и везьде! Потому, что все есть материя, электро-магнитные волны(атомы) разных колебаний и это все имеет свой разум, потому Бог это природа и я в том числе и все вокруг и даже если Бог создал нас со своих мыслей, мы являемся частью его материализации! Вот я вам разложил на атомном уровне, что было миллиарды лет до нас и до библии и кто есть Бог! Бог - материя, информация, энергия! А может одного бога не существует, а Бог Это 3 вида энергии или больше? Как вам?

----------


## jozh

25room, библейская концепция заключается в том, что смерть пришла в мир как следствие грехопадения первых людей, а до этого ее не было. Человек прямоходящий, способный пользоваться орудиями труда, появился на Земле около 3 млн. лет назад. Зайдите в любой музей мира и полюбуйтесь на останки животных, умерших десятки и сотни миллионов лет назад, когда (по библии) смерти не было! Если не грехопадение первых людей было первопричиной смерти, то и Христу не от чего нас спасать! Вот и вся библия рассыпалась в прах, как вам удается не замечать такое очевидное противоречие?

----------


## Irjdjjd

Бог это и разрушитель и создатель в одном лице, он создает и разрушает, это замкнутый цикл вечной жизни, создание и разрушение, добро и зло, день и ночь, электрон и позитрон и т.д

----------


## Irjdjjd

Библия образно написана, древние молились природе солнцу, чтобы дал урожай, Земля, Луна и Солнце - святая тройца, 12 месяцев - 12 апостолов и т.д
Религия - глобальный обман

----------


## Unity

Божество - одно. 
Относительно условной оппозиции:
"Deus est Devil inversus" - Дьявол - есть обратная сторона бога (лат.). 
"Тьма - правая рука света, свет - левая рука тьмы".
Система одна. 
Согласно преданию - Бог, создавший людей - _та же самая сила_, что под маской Змия "соблазнила" _Свои же_ творения изменить Себе. 
Просто скуки ради.
Просто ради шоу.
Ради нашего страдания. 
Создав всех нас всего лишь "программным обеспечением", _временно_ привязанным ко марионетке тела во этом абсурдном и бесчеловечном "мире".

----------


## Irjdjjd

Чтобы найти Бога, нужно гармонизировать природу своего тела, ума с самим собой, найти ту любовь, смерение, благодать, а это ничто инное как изменение вибраций и энергий организма, когда все атомы и энергии гармонично играют, это типа йоги, благодати и т.д состояние у меня такое 2 раза в жизни было 1 раз после йоги, а второй после церкви, после церкви сильнее, правда церковь - это конденсатор статического и других видов электричества, есть виды энергии, которые могут исцелить и сделать сверх человеком, слитца с миром и ты станешь человеком пауком, бэтменом, супер героем, БОГОМ, ТЫ ЕСТЬ БОГ, БОГ ЕСТЬ ТЫ,  гы гы гы

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Божество - одно. 
> Относительно условной оппозиции:
> "Deus est Devil inversus" - Дьявол - есть обратная сторона бога (лат.). 
> "Тьма - правая рука света, свет - левая рука тьмы".
> Система одна. 
> Согласно преданию - Бог, создавший людей - _та же самая сила_, что под маской Змия "соблазнила" _Свои же_ творения изменить Себе. 
> Просто скуки ради.
> Просто ради шоу.
> Ради нашего страдания. 
> Создав всех нас всего лишь "программным обеспечением", _временно_ привязанным ко марионетке тела во этом абсурдном и бесчеловечном "мире".


 Так это из книжек каких-то, никто точно не знает что и кто есть Бог, правая рука, левая, змий, понапишут 100500 библий, потом рабы божьи сами не могут разобрать рабы они или кто)

----------


## 25room

> Божество - одно. 
> Относительно условной оппозиции:
> "Deus est Devil inversus" - Дьявол - есть обратная сторона бога (лат.). 
> "Тьма - правая рука света, свет - левая рука тьмы".
> Система одна. 
> Согласно преданию - Бог, создавший людей - _та же самая сила_, что под маской Змия "соблазнила" _Свои же_ творения изменить Себе. 
> Просто скуки ради.
> Просто ради шоу.
> Ради нашего страдания. 
> Создав всех нас всего лишь "программным обеспечением", _временно_ привязанным ко марионетке тела во этом абсурдном и бесчеловечном "мире".


 Это зомбирование людей,Бог благ и есть любовь а Змий (соблазнитель) это сатана(бывший деница- противоположность богу,Верить в обман это лапша на уши от лукавого,такая лапша что сам человек готов сделать все чтобы сказать так же,это как ребенка маленькаго обмануть даже еще легче)

----------


## 25room

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcqSCrhVfyU

----------


## 4ёрный

Блин, правильная - неправильная... Все религии борются не за "души", а за тела. "Электорат", который будет поддерживать своей численностью, деньгами и прочими ништяками власть тех, кто успешно пудрит мозги. 

Мне тут пришла в голову интересная теория.
Предположим следующее:
1. Допустим, что есть некая энергетическая субстанция, состоящая из неких элементарных частиц.
2. Эта субстанция есть одна из энергий Вселенной.
3. Любой объект, считающийся живым, имеет в своём составе данную энергию (а может, и неживой)
4. Количество элементарных частиц различно для разных объектов.
5. После прекращения существования объекта как целого, его энергия равномерно распределяется в продуктах распада. А равно в материи Вселенной.
6. При возникновении объекта из произвольной материи, данная энергетическая субстанция также формируется из произвольных частиц её.
7. Воспроизведение определённой комбинации частиц субстанции описывается теорией вероятности.

Возражения?

----------


## jozh

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcqSCrhVfyU


 Ну и в чем доказательство? "Истина не докзывается, а показывается"? Патриарх РПЦ показывает истину? У него на руке несколько "почек" для пересадки больным детям без пользы висят. Только для понтов. Можно было отцу не убивать себя ради очередной попытки спасти своего ребенка. А кортеж дорогих иномарок патриарха какую истину нам показывает? Я уже не спрашиваю про резиденцию, стоимостью несколько миллиардов. К примеру, Папа Римский живет в простой двухкомнатной квартире. Вот этот что-то показывает, похожее на истину, а предстоятель РПЦ что?

----------


## 25room

Он не показатель православия,любой может туда попасть имея власть
Кто такой Кирилл Гундяев? Батюшка открыто рассказал о Патриархе Кирилле. Он вам не Гундяев

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-5cMhNHD8

----------


## jozh

> Он не показатель православия,любой может туда попасть имея власть
> Кто такой Кирилл Гундяев? Батюшка открыто рассказал о Патриархе Кирилле. Он вам не Гундяев
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-5cMhNHD8


 Хорошо, значит рыба в нашем случае не "гниет с головы". Это очень свежая рыба))) Но где же доказательство истинности именно православия? Вы обещали доказательство, а там обычные абстрактные рассуждения, которым нет числа.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Блин, правильная - неправильная... Все религии борются не за "души", а за тела. "Электорат", который будет поддерживать своей численностью, деньгами и прочими ништяками власть тех, кто успешно пудрит мозги. 
> 
> Мне тут пришла в голову интересная теория.
> Предположим следующее:
> 1. Допустим, что есть некая энергетическая субстанция, состоящая из неких элементарных частиц.
> 2. Эта субстанция есть одна из энергий Вселенной.
> 3. Любой объект, считающийся живым, имеет в своём составе данную энергию (а может, и неживой)
> 4. Количество элементарных частиц различно для разных объектов.
> 5. После прекращения существования объекта как целого, его энергия равномерно распределяется в продуктах распада. А равно в материи Вселенной.
> ...


 Ваще ништяк, многие ученые это понимают, многие называют эфиром, потому и создали коллайдер, чтобы поймать Бога за бороду))
А если серьезно, то и бозон словили и те, что предсказывали ранее в теориях, хрононы тоже петляют где-то, вообщем нужно выходить через техники в бошьшое информационное поле и смотреть что там

----------


## tempo

Наверное, это неправда, что Вова Гундяев и Вова Путин трудились на одной ниве -первый - сексотом, второй - легально.
И как работа на гнусную гэбню в прошлом уживается с патриаршей шапкой одного и крестотнёй по церквам другого.

----------


## June

Современное, поставленное под контроль государства православие – не худшее из того, что может случиться с человеком, неспособным мыслить критически. Свято место пусто не бывает. Не будет Гундяева с его свечками, образовавшийся вакуум заполнят Сёко Асахары с зарином в токийском метро.

----------


## 25room

> Хорошо, значит рыба в нашем случае не "гниет с головы". Это очень свежая рыба))) Но где же доказательство истинности именно православия? Вы обещали доказательство, а там обычные абстрактные рассуждения, которым нет числа.


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVjGslx6mFc

----------


## 25room

все мужики приятного общения,я ушел

----------


## tempo

Вот и я о том же - зеро веры, одна политика, и стрижка овец козлищами.

----------


## jozh

> все мужики приятного общения,я ушел


  Вот так всегда с верующими. Как только сталкиваются с непреодолимыми противоречиями в основе библейской концепции - так сразу куда-то сливаются и без всякого смущения идут проповедовать то же самое в другом месте. . Этот хоть не по-английски слился)

----------


## 25room

> Вот так всегда с верующими. Как только сталкиваются с непреодолимыми противоречиями в основе библейской концепции - так сразу куда-то сливаются и без всякого смущения идут проповедовать то же самое в другом месте. . Этот хоть не по-английски слился)


 Доказательство есть.Сделай как я скажу и сам увидишь это.Смотри когда приснится сексуальный сон ,приснится красивая девушка соответствующая твоему вкусу или какая знакомая , ты попробуй побороться с ней воздержанием грубо говоря дай ей в табло,после этого ты увидишь что за этой мнимой красотой скрывается демон.Сам себе докажешь этим поступком.Существование падших ангелов реальность но контроль всему есть бог

----------


## jozh

Бедняга... Не пропускай больше прием лекарств...

----------


## 25room

> Бедняга... Не пропускай больше прием лекарств...


 Давай так сначало сделай,и сам увидешь - это и будет тебе доказательством, этот демон себя проявит

----------


## jozh

> Давай так сначало сделай,и сам увидешь - это и будет тебе доказательством, этот демон себя проявит


 Дружище... Как бы тебе это помягче сказать... То, что происходит во сне, не имеет ВООБЩЕ НИКАКОГО отношения к реальности. Или у тебя галлюцинации переходят из сне в реальность? Тогда это повод для оформления инвалидности. Но, впрочем, может быть ты всего лишь подросток? Тогда еще дело не столь безнадежно...

----------


## 25room

> Дружище... Как бы тебе это помягче сказать... То, что происходит во сне, не имеет ВООБЩЕ НИКАКОГО отношения к реальности. Или у тебя галлюцинации переходят из сне в реальность? Тогда это повод для оформления инвалидности. Но, впрочем, может быть ты всего лишь подросток? Тогда еще дело не столь безнадежно...


 Вот именно что имеет.сон это подсознание человека - внутренний человек.Я достаточно взрослый.Ты хотел док-во.Почему легкомысленно относится?все таки я настаиваю

----------


## jozh

> Вот именно что имеет.сон это подсознание человека - внутренний человек.Я достаточно взрослый.Ты хотел док-во.Почему легкомысленно относится?все таки я настаиваю


 Ты мыслишь совсем, совсем как ребенок.

----------


## 25room

> Ты мыслишь совсем, совсем как ребенок.


 Когда человек ищет док-во и ведет себя так бут то он слепой и не видит как ему показать дорогу?

----------


## tempo

jozh, свежеуверовавших всегда пробивает на проповедь )
Особо упёртые так и отходят ко господу - со сквозной перфорацией в теменной чакре ))
Но, будем справедливы, он не пиянствует, не билядствует, не украдает и борется, как может, с возжеланием ближних жён )))

----------


## 25room

> jozh, свежеуверовавших всегда пробивает на проповедь )
> Особо упёртые так и отходят ко господу - со сквозной перфорацией в теменной чакре ))
> Но, будем справедливы, он не пиянствует, не билядствует, не украдает и борется, как может, с возжеланием ближних жён )))


 Напоследок напишу https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y80QgHKhydI

----------


## jozh

> jozh, свежеуверовавших всегда пробивает на проповедь )
> Особо упёртые так и отходят ко господу - со сквозной перфорацией в теменной чакре ))
> Но, будем справедливы, он не пиянствует, не билядствует, не украдает и борется, как может, с возжеланием ближних жён )))


 И в этом они круче скептиков, ибо я приобрел свой скептицизм после того, как увел чужую жену и убедился, что ничего хорошего в этом нет. Надо мной дьявол посмеялся сильнее, чем над наивным и простодушным теленком, который смешон для всех остальных, а сам для себя чист и непорочен. Я же поражен в самую сердцевину, хотя и кажусь достойным и даже отчасти мудрым некоторым окружающим...

----------


## 25room

> Дружище... Как бы тебе это помягче сказать... То, что происходит во сне, не имеет ВООБЩЕ НИКАКОГО отношения к реальности. Или у тебя галлюцинации переходят из сне в реальность? Тогда это повод для оформления инвалидности. Но, впрочем, может быть ты всего лишь подросток? Тогда еще дело не столь безнадежно...


 https://womanadvice.ru/inkub-priznak...samostoyatelno

----------

